# Has anyone else had this problem with Digitrax Decoders???



## mchuesq (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello,
I have had a problem with Digitrax Decoders installed in my N scale and HO scale trains where the train motor would "shutter" when operated at very low speeds, and I thought it was a motor issue (all Kato trains) - 

BUT, as soon as I installed an MRC decoder in the same N scale loco, it ran smooth as a sewing machine at low speeds.

Does anyone know what the issue is with Digitrax Decoders? Because I actually like Digitrax better than MRC (except for when sound is needed).

Any help would really be appreciated!!!


----------



## 2-6-0 steam (Aug 24, 2009)

im no help on this 'cause i dont run with it in my trains ,but it sounds like to me cause my dad use to have the same problem because his digitrax was installed wrong but like i said before i dont know about this stuff so if anythig goes wrong after that dont blame me please!


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

I find that TCS decoders seem to fit and operate better than Digitrax in most applications. Could be a personal preference; but i'm sure you will find many whom share that thought around the net. TCS is a small and upcoming company that has not outgrown it's customers needs. Also a foolproof Warranty. If anything goes wrong with your TCS decoders just send them back to TCS and receive a new one no questions asked


----------

